# Some helpful dimensions for designing a trestle table



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

From Fine Woodworking #42. This is an example of real valuable, transferable information that's worth keeping. Kenneth Rower wrote the article.

"Practical dimensions-A trestle table at standard dining height (29 in) looks and works best when 6 ft. long or longer. At any length, the amount of top between the endframes compared with the amount outside them is important. Putting about five ninths between the supports and two ninths out at each end balances the top against sagging, whatever its thickness.

For elbow room, allow 24 in. per person along the sides. As to minimum dining width, around 30 in. is possible, 32 is better, and 36 in provides space for serving dishes in the middle.

The ratio between width and length is not critical, but as the plan approaches square, a leg-and-apron construction is more practical, for stability as well as comfort."

I found this to be a dense summary. The article goes on to greater length and detail, but these bones are of real world importance to me today, and I wanted to share them.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

wow could have used this just a while back … good info to have around on standards they can be tricky to figure sometimes.

I usually as the wife to sit in the chair and i measure her and add 4 inches. Thanks Lee.


----------



## _Daniel_ (Jun 28, 2014)

I know this was posted a while ago, but thank you!

I am finishing up the top for our future dining table. It is about 7' long, 54" wide, and 1.75" thick ambrosia maple. Just finished hand planing all the sides tonight. Next up was the base. This information is very valuable.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm also working on a trestle table,the dimensions happens to be 30" high,6.5' long 33" wide,the leg are 10" from the narrow (33") edge,the top is 2" thick.
Thank you Daniel for reviving this old thread.


----------



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

Great bit of info. Logging this one in the books for later.

Roger


----------



## TexasLauraLeigh (4 mo ago)

Thanks a million; exactly what I was looking for!


----------

